# Brotha has too much money



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that's a bad monte carlo!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I took these with my cell this morning in south mississippi. It was sitting in front of a custom fab shop.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ha.... I think ive seen that one before.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that thing needs 4x4 and boggers on it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The uncropped top pic has the phone number to the fab shop if anyone's interested.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm thinking I need something like that in my life. 
not!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that's shittastic fabwork


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

yea well so the camber's off a little, at least it still looks like crap


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey why yall hatin? thats my ole ladies car:flames:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm goin to stick with if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all approach on this 1.. i don't wanna get in trouble....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im sooooo hood hahahaha not


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

why is everyone picking???
you all do that to your quads!!!!!:haha:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker if u put on some chrome rims and a fuzzy **** tail u beeee hangin with tha broda


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

Isnt that the new CATVOS lift?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I have fabbed a few a chassis in my time, i would be scared to move that thing across the front yard !


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha::haha: The left front susp. is totally dif. from the right side. looks like two blind men and a welding monkey built it LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Why didnt they move both a-arms down and put a few more braces.....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

why not at the least a triangulated 4 link? simple, clean, and then use a coil over with bags? what ever. .. looks like an episode of juvenile junkyard wars to me


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea its going to terrible on tires


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks like they only had enuf loot for the used 20s. What a wast of a good car.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks ready to eat.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't hate, he may just have the 20's on there for mock up until his 14" MSA's and 31'' Laws get there......


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> Looks ready to eat.


:haha: LMAO


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

wow. ghetto.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the way it toes-in up front. Its obviously built to handle all those speed bumps in the government housing areas.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's also for when he loads up his 400+ pound hood rat hoochie momma the wheels will camber out correctly.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

that is some serious obama rigging right there. Whats really sad is somewhere a brutha will come up and say "dayumn that some cool s&%t right there I gonna get mine like dat one day"

Gotta love ghetto folk

Greg G


----------

